# Sticky  Tons of NEW OGF Gear!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We've switched suppliers (keeping it local!) and are introducing a bunch of new OGF gear with a limited time discount for your holiday shopping.

New items include:

*Flags*






 
*Beanies*






 
*Stickers*






 
*Hats*
*







*​ 
Our new hats are the highest quality and detailed design that we've ever carried! We are even offerring Night Vision and Stealth hats in Realtree AP camo for the first time.







 

With LED lights built in to the brim, they replace bulky headlamps for sportsman who use them.

***For a limited time, all orders $50 or more will get 20% off their entire purchase using promocode TEAMOGF at checkout.*** Promo code expires Monday 11/26/2012

As always, shipping is FREE and we thank you for your support!

*www.ogfoutfitters.com*​


----------

